# Orijen puppy large (breed) ok?



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

hello
i was wondering if i can feed my little klein (4 months) orijen for puppies but the large breed version?
i ordered it online (it is very difficult to find good food around here) and thought the large just meant a large bag...
i was so looking forward to feeding him this as he is eating a mixture of royal canin chihuahua kibble and some other food and i heard so much good things about Orijen...
thanks for your help


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would give the vet a call, but I don't think you should. Large breed dogs grow fast and have issues with their bones. So they make large breed food to give them the right vitamins and nutrients.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you!
i figured once i opened the bag that they were too big for him anyway and way too hard to chew.. i suppose i will need to order the appropriate one now...
he is becoming such a picky eater!


----------

